
Oracle to start requiring subscription for Java - bitcharmer
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3284164/java/oracle-now-requires-a-subscription-to-use-java-se.html
======
stopdiss
Clickbait title. Oracle charges money for commercial support. In other news
water is wet.

------
sonnyblarney
Anyone care to explain the real benefits of this rather expensive product?

As I understand it, Oracle doesn't require it to enable anything ... is early
access to new builds that important?

------
Something1234
This is necessary because why???

There's already the regular jdk, does this add anything. Is there anything in
the professional package as for useful tools?

